# bean feet!



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

It's the first day of spring and it's SNOWING, so Lily and Tiger and I are having a lazy day. Here are some snoozing kitties showing off their little bean feet!





































I feel like I take a lot of pics of them in my bedroom, haha. I need to remedy that. But it's their favorite place to be!

(PS - Lily has great "bedhead" doesn't she?) :lol:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

JELLY BEAN TOES.... and pink grapefruit, my favorite flavor!!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Awww so cute!!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Those are beautiful photos. I love the back-to-back shot of them both. 
Cats certainly know how to relax.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh so cute! Lovely photos


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Utterly gorgeous.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful! I love them!


----------



## B0h3m14n (Feb 17, 2012)

Toe beans!!!!


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for all the lovely comments! Here is another pic of Tiger playing peek-a-boo.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I love their coloring. Very cute.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jelly Beanz toeies! Adorable!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oooh they're so cute! But...since the three of you were hanging out together, I think a pair of bean feet are missing.


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

spirite said:


> I think a pair of bean feet are missing.


Haha! I wish my toes were as photogenic as theirs. :mrgreen:


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww, look at their little feets! What beautiful kitties! :luv


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Cute feet...and very beautiful cats!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Adorable kitty feet... an irresistible force...


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

more bean feet!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
I would find it so HARD to resist wanting to massage those tootsies!
Such a Precious shot of Chino sleeping! 
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

While you've been blessed with some cute pink (grapefruit?) jellybean toes, I've ended up with black licorice ones x2!! Lol. Do their feet ever smell like corn chips though? I get a whiff sometimes of G's feet when he paws at my face. I don't like corn chips anymore, lol.

Your orange kitties are so cute!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sharon, it is hard to resist! I love to massage their little bean feet


----------

